# how to play nfs most wanted using wifi lan



## Lasko2 (Jul 26, 2011)

i have a laptop and a desktop and i would really like to play nfs most wanted against my brother....i have no clue where to start...i have a modem that my isp provided then i have a d-link wireless router connected to the modem...the router has 4 ports which i can use to connect 4 computers...on port 1 i have a cable connected from port 1 on the router to the back of my desktop so i am connected to the internet on my desktop.then my laptop is connected to the wireless router also...so i am connected to the internet on my laptop..on both my computers i have windows 7 installed..what steps should i take in order to play nfs most wanted wirelessly over lan...\\

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A4-3300M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 18 Model 1 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3562 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 461555 MB, Free - 363871 MB; D: Total - 15079 MB, Free - 1673 MB; G: Total - 99 MB, Free - 88 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 169B
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Lasko2,

I got your PM.

If both computers are accessing the internet without problems, then they both should be able to communicate to each other over your internal network. I am not familiar with the game you're trying to set up so I can't provide any detailed help there. But if you're able to do a ping to each other (laptop to desktop and vice versa) then there shouldn't be anything stopping the game from setting up a peer to peer connection. If you can't get the pings to work, then you need to look at other possible causes. One of the most common issue that causes this is having Windows Firewall or some other software firewall running on your computer. Look to see if any software firewall is turned on and disable it to see if this fixes your gaming issue.


----------



## Lasko2 (Jul 26, 2011)

i have enabled file sharing and connected both computers already...we share files but i do not know how to connect lan..on my laptop it say wifi connected lan not connected


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

If you have file sharing working between the two computers, then the network configuration on both PCs are correct. Beyond this, I don't know as you'll need to research what you need to do with the game to get a gaming server and client configured.


----------



## Lasko2 (Jul 26, 2011)

kk thanks


----------

